# The apple store in Boston ripped me off!



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

So, last year in April I went to Boston and bought a new iPod touch. I was so excited! Who doesn't want a new gadget when they go on vacation? anyways, in Boston, they "conveniently" forgot to mention to me that they were selling me a second generation iPod for the same price as the third gen. Obviously I was expecting a third gen, but nooooo. They had to give me a second generation. I only found this out recently. What should I do to fix this problem? I am really steamed.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it would be hard to do anything if you do not have proof that they said it was a 3rd gen.  
You could try calling apple and see what they say...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I doubt you can do anything since it has been over a year. Hopefully you are enjoying it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> I think it would be hard to do anything if you do not have proof that they said it was a 3rd gen.


And they may have mistakenly thought it was a 3rd gen.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, there's not anything you can do a year later.  That does suck though.

The above poster is probably right that they probably mixed it up rather than deliberately ripping you off.  I'm not sure about iPods, but I know the iPad boxes are very generic.  i.e. the iPad 2 box doesn't say "iPad 2" on it anywhere and is jut labeled as "iPad".


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

How much memory did it have? The 3rd generation iPod Touches did not include a new 8 GB model, i.e. the 8GB model is the same as the 2nd generation.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

King Al is right. The iPod Touch 3rd Generation was only an update for 32 and 64GB models. The 8 and 16GB 2nd generation continued through the third generation.

A chart is here:
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1353


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

Yes I do have an 8 gig ipod touch but now I cant get the software update which means less apps for me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's annoying that the update didn't got back to the 2nd gen.  But there's not anything you can do about it but try to sell it and buy a newer generation model or just do without apps that require the update.

It's much the same as Amazon not adding collections to the K1 etc.  A crappy side effect of so many gadgets getting updates every year or two these days is older models tend to get left behind on updates pretty quickly.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a recent article about other Apple product buyers who are unhappy.

Apple upgrades leave bitter taste

The latest version of iTunes has left Mac and iPod customers fuming because much of their highly expensive hardware no longer works ... as Rupert Jones discovered
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/may/21/apple-upgrades-itunes-version


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

EvilB said:


> Yes I do have an 8 gig ipod touch but now I cant get the software update which means less apps for me.


They didn't sell you an old version for the same price as the new one, the new one was the latest, it just didn't get upgraded. It was an effort to have an entry level device and a lower price.

Do I feel bad for everyone that bought it and is left out? yes, I own one that I bought as a 2nd gen, but when i saw there was no 3rd gen upgrade I bought the kids a 32 to share. For this reason. My parents have a 1st and 2nd gen and are at the end too.

I knew at the time there was going to be ugliness about it when upgrade time rolled around... I'm sorry you are dealing with it first hand.

Please take the time to let apple know at apple.com/feedback that this has soured your apple experience.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a 2nd Gen that is more ipod then I actually need. I love it. It's been all over the country with me and does great. It's about 30 months old now and is in need of battery replacement. Found a source that will change out battery for about $20 vs. Ipod's $80. Even in light of new models coming out I've never regretted the purchase. Bought one for the little lady as well.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My first gen iPod touch still works, so I see no need to get a new one. No battery problem yet.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

_"This is a recent article about other Apple product buyers who are unhappy."_

Interesting article. I suspect it is the op sys rather than the machine. If so, updating to the new system due in July should solve the problem. I don't know if price changes depending on the currently installed version. It will cost me $29 to upgrade to the new op sys for an iMac bought two months ago. I don't have to upgrade since all the new stuff works, but I will just to keep up.

It's not an easy issue for manufacturers. Software advances, and they have to decide how far back they will extend support. Apple has cut off the tail a few times before. I was recently forced to upgrade four PCs from XP to Sys 7 because the trading systems I use are dropping support in new updates. But they did tell me all about it.


----------

